# the Kairos label



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Whaddaya got? Whaddaya recommend?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge, I've got only Unsuk Chin's Xi and Sciarrino's Sui poemi concentrici. I will be getting more soon! But of the two I recommend Sui poemi concentrici more readily. If you want exposure to Chin's music, of the music that I know, the better starting place might be the DVD of Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

These are three from my collection that I wholeheartedly recommend:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

All.

All.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Around 18 or 19 _Kairos_ albums are in my collection.

Most are one-off blind buys, but I have 2 discs on both Scelsi and Feldman.

The most significant survey of contemporary music on _Kairos_, for me, is their volumes on Friedrich Cerha.
His monumental "Spiegel" sequence I through VII is on a 2-disc set,










plus I have 3 other single-CD issues, with "Instants" on one ...










... and his percussion concerto on another.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Prodromides said:


> ... and his percussion concerto on another.


I agree. This one is in my collection too and it's extremely good.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

some guy said:


> All.
> 
> All.


You can't think of any you recommend _particularly_ highly?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kairos nono

View attachment 12387
View attachment 12388


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The only Kairos issue I have is French spectralist Gérard Grisey's _*Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (Four chants to cross the threshhold).*_ This refers to the threshold into death. This was the last score Grisey completed before his sudden death on November 11, 1998. It's for soprano and 15 instrumentalists. The texts include excerpts from Greek, Christian, Egyptian, and Mesopotamian writings about death.

If you have "chosen the darkness," I can recommend this. If you'd rather not contemplate death, pass on it. In general, I like the spectralist approach, and sonically, there is always something of interest for me there.

---------------------•••


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Science, I can think of several that I like more than the others.

But I'm not you. Your mileage may differ.

(I also don't have all. That Cerha percussion concerto is one I don't have yet. I have to go rectify that right now.)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

some guy said:


> Science, I can think of several that I like more than the others.
> 
> But I'm not you. Your mileage may differ.
> 
> (I also don't have all. That Cerha percussion concerto is one I don't have yet. I have to go rectify that right now.)


I won't blame you if I don't enjoy what you enjoy most! But I want to start with things that others enjoy. I'm no solipsist. I doubt you and I are so very different, after all.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thank you, science. *Solipsist* is my word for today. And pertinent to many things TC.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

science said:


> I want to start with things that others enjoy.


We are very different.

I want to start with things that I don't enjoy, yet. That I don't know, yet, and so cannot enjoy, yet.

I don't even worry about enjoyment. That's a some time side-effect. It's not necessary or essential. And certainly other people's enjoyment or lack of enjoyment is even more impertinent.

In any event, if I want to enjoy something, I work on changing myself to fit the thing. If I don't enjoy something and don't ever want to enjoy it, then I move on to something else. It's all on me, however, not on the music. The music is there. It exists. It is whatever it is. It's not going to change.* I'm the only one who can change.

*You understand that I'm not talking about the passage of time here, right? Music does change over time. That is, different people do different things over time. As well, different people do different things at the same time, for that matter. I'm talking about neither. I'm talking about what's already done. It's on a CD, or in a sound file, or at a concert. That music is not changing. It's a given. It's up to me to deal with it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

some guy said:


> We are very different.
> 
> I want to start with things that I don't enjoy, yet. That I don't know, yet, and so cannot enjoy, yet.
> 
> ...


I said "recommend," you brought "like" into it, and now you get attitude over "enjoy."

Once again, you are proving to be such a horrible advocate for the music you profess to intend to promote, that I again suspect that your actual goal is to discourage others from listening to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

No attitude, just description.

No advocacy, just autobiography.

Once again, you have brought a discussion around to what a horrible advocate I am. I suspect you only start threads in order to make that point again and again. It's very discouraging.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyway, I'm sorry you weren't feeling more helpful. I suspect you would've had good insights to share.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

science said:


> Anyway, I'm sorry you weren't feeling more helpful. I suspect you would've had good insights to share.


As they say "don't hold your breath". It never seizes to amaze me that a simple and good thread such as this one you have started can be found to be so very difficult by _some person_ hell bent on its views about how the rest of us should be listening to the types of music it enjoys most.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

I was feeling helpful. Which was why I replied. And why I kept on replying, even to misunderstandings.

And my good insights are one, that that exploring for yourself, not relying on "experts," is more enjoyable, and more rewarding. And two, that while getting future purchases vetted might save some money in the short run, if you are imbued with the spirit of adventure, you're going to have to buy everything anyway, eventually. And three, that guessing (having other guess for you, too) which things that you haven't heard yet will be enjoyable to you doesn't really remove any risk from the situation. Indeed, that trying to get the music to be enjoyable (by narrowing the field) is really not as efficient as taking each piece (each CD) on its own terms, altering yourself to be able to enjoy whatever it is you are hearing.*

I just didn't have any insights you wanted to hear is all.



*Of course there will be fails with this strategy, as well. "More" efficient does not mean "one hundred percent" efficient.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My insight is that I'm actually _not_ going to buy everything, because my life is too short.

Second insight is that music is actually not a solipsistic pursuit (there you go again, Vaneyes).

Third insight is that you're not actually interested in promoting the music you love, or you'd have done so. Even if the topic is a friendly one, you cannot put down your knives long enough to converse civilly. Well, I guess you cut me down to size, and you probably created at least a little more hostility to the music you pretend to love. So, mission accomplished for you. For me, I'll get along ok with what the others have pointed to, and remember not to engage you in the future.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not interested in promoting things the way YOU want me to promote them, that is true.

Glad to hear you're going to remove your own knives from my lacerated body, however. That will be nice!:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Trapdoor for you know who, please.


----------

